# EPA Agrees to Delay Lead Paint Rules for Contractors - 06/18/2010



## Brandt Domas (Jun 29, 2009)

Just got this heads up:

EPA Agrees to Delay Lead Paint Rules for Contractors
06/18/2010 02:37 PM ET

Contractors in Maine had complained that their efforts to comply with
the rules were thwarted by a lack of certified trainers.

Small contractors concerned about meeting the deadline for new U.S.
Environmental Protection Agency rules regarding lead paint abatement
will now have more time to comply. In response to requests from several
lawmakers, including Maine Sen. Susan Collins, the EPA has agreed to
extend the deadline.

Collins says contractors will now have until September 30 to enroll in
training classes, and until December 31 to complete the training.
Contractors who fail to comply will face fines of up to $37,000 per
violation per day.

The rule, called "Lead: Renovation, Repair and Paint Rule," went into
effect in April. It's intended to ensure that contractors handle lead
paint properly so that children are not exposed.

"Maine children are at particularly high risk for lead poisoning because
more than 60 percent of our state's homes were built before lead-based
paint was banned in 1978," Collins says in a statement. "I appreciate
that the EPA recognizes that it must boost the number of certified
trainers in each state and that small contractors need more time to
comply with EPA's rule."

Take care,

Brandt


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Brandt,

do you have a weblink for this info.........

thanks
sal


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here you go,
http://www.painttalk.com/f27/fines-stopped-now-9276/#post141937

This really only delays the fines for being certified, you are still required to practice Lead Safe procedures.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Since there is a bit of practical learning curve to this, this delay will help . I'm cert'd, but am learning the how to a little more each time.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it is just the EPA conceding to the complaints of the Building Industry,
really does not change anything, how much enforcement do you think they were going to do anyway?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

All this says is they are extending the dates for qualifying & registering.Everyone still has to follow the rules.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great!! This is a painting forum, we should post the cliffs notes version

Heres my attempt




Brandt Domas said:


> Just got this heads up:
> 
> EPA Agrees to Delay Lead Paint Rules for Contractors
> 06/18/2010 02:37 PM ET
> ...


----------

